# Notifications dans Skype



## gigab (24 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis un certain temps il n'y a plus de badge de notification dans Skype malgré le fait que ça soit configuré dans le centre de notifications ..

Est-ce normal ? Comment faire pour retrouver ces pastilles ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

Tu as été voir les préférences dans skype ?


----------



## gigab (24 Mai 2014)

Oups on est dans le forum iOS et non mac de bureau 
Sur ma version Skype sur mon mac il n'y a pas de souci mais je parlais de la version iOS


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

DSL ^^

Sur iOS il arrive que les notifications dérapent. Il suffit parfois de supprimer puis ré-installer l'application.


----------



## gigab (24 Mai 2014)

Oui je viens de le refaire mais pas de changement. Les pastilles apparaissent quand je vais sur Skype, que je voie des messages arrivés et si je ferme Skype sans lire les messages alors là les pastilles apparaissent ... Ridicule signé Microsoft


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

Haaaa okkk

Heu il me semble que c'est normal si skype est fermé, enfin... J'ai cette application aussi et quand elle est fermée je n'ai pas de notifications.


----------



## gigab (24 Mai 2014)

Oui enfin elle n'est pas fermée fermée elle est ouverte mais en arrière plan. 
Avant la mise à jour qui notifie par bannière les messages même quand l'app est fermée, tout fonctionnait normalement


----------

